# G.I.A.C. Spring Specials are alive!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

It’s rare that our partners at G.I.A.C. put their renowned Performance software on special pricing, but when they do, they mean business. 

Take a look HERE for more information on what’s going to move you. 

And as always, AWE Tuning’s G.I.A.C. specialists are standing by at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

stupid question but, Im guessing i would eithr have to drive somewhere to have it flashed or buy the flash loader for 150. or is there a way to get it loaded to a iphone or droid?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Mr.Pickles said:


> stupid question but, Im guessing i would eithr have to drive somewhere to have it flashed or buy the flash loader for 150. or is there a way to get it loaded to a iphone or droid?



GIAC Software can be installed by taking the car or sending the ECU to an authorized GIAC dealer.


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

I just need the race setting installed i have the 93 pump gas installed already and i would like the handheld controller


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Bump! 

There's a little over a week left in G.I.A.C.'s Spring Special. Contact us today at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. 

Let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## bjohnson11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got an email back from GIAC, and they said there are no plans at the moment for the MK6 2.5L Golf. 
Pretty bummed cause I loved being able to control my GTI with the separate controller.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Great news! Our friends at G.I.A.C. have decided to extend their Spring Specials until May 1st, 2011.

Feel free to contact us at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected] with any questions or to make an appointment.

Cheers!


----------

